# HVPC pouch



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a few of these HVPC pouches from Saunders and they are really working out well on this starship.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I was wondering if they sold those separate! Where did you get these? How much are they.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Arnisador78 said:


> I was wondering if they sold those separate! Where did you get these? How much are they.


I got them from Saunders Archery I bought a couple of sets of there Black Mamba bands and the pouches came with. As far as I can tell they don't sell the pouch separate. It is a shame because with the extended fork and shooting 12 mm or 1/2 inch they work great.


----------

